# I want to spoil you :)



## metarob (Mar 7, 2006)

People are taking my posts the wrong way


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 7, 2006)

haha, different kind of intro... but welcome to specktra =)

there a thousand beautiful girls here <3


----------



## Ambi (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, impressed. Welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user4 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the site Rob!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome to specktra. I hope the girls you spoil appreciate you! =)


----------



## user2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Rob!






I hope you don't mind that I added you to my MSN list!


----------



## metarob (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## Estellea (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## metarob (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Welcome to the site Rob!_

 
Thank you, SxyChika.  I was looking at your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I really liked your purple Halloween look:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32697

Wow! Those colors are great! I know that's a wig, but you look so alluring with bangs close to your eyes; I think you should consider a similar hair style. Just a guy's opinion


----------



## metarob (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_welcome to specktra. I hope the girls you spoil appreciate you! =)_

 
They do, as long as I keep sending MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You are really beautiful, by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lara (Mar 8, 2006)

This has the taint of something that could go very weird.


----------



## metarob (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hi Rob!






I hope you don't mind that I added you to my MSN list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, I don't mind. I'm not on MSN very often, though. I'll try to log on more. A better way to catch me is on Yahoo.


----------

